# Another Member added to the Glock Family!



## latin glocker (Nov 2, 2007)

I just purchased my first handgun. I bought a Glock 17 and I really enjoying it! I was originally going to buy the G19 but it was too small for my hand and I wanted to stick with the 9mm to "ease" my way into handguns. I'm glad I did, I'm having so much fun with my 17. 

The salesman at the gun shop was really pushing the S&W MP at me but, I had my heart set on a glock as I had been doing alot of research and reading before purchasing my first handgun. 

I look forward to doing alot of reading in this forum and learning even more. Thanks in advance for putting up with my newbie questions!


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

congratulations! Im sure you will continue to enjoy your fine new weapon


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent! Welcome to the Dark Side. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got to get me one of them Glocks one of these days. They got to be a good gun with all the people that buy them. Glad your enjoying yours. Just keep praticing. Good luck.


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

The G-17 is a great weapon. Now that you have come to the DARK SIDE you can never return.:mrgreen:
Scott


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats! Excellant choice.


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

i have just purchased my way into the Dark Side. Glock 19 yesterday and shot today. couldnt ask for a better feel, and shot groups. although Glocks are known to be put through the worst conditions i field stripped it and cleaned it up. man i love Glocks. im goin to buy appareal and accesories now.


----------

